# Rescuing a new addition?!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

good for you! I'm glad Boomer will meet him off your property, that's good. When he comes home take the dogs for a walk together before going in the house.
You should have at the least a baby gate so the dogs can be separated when they get too rambunctious or just need a time out. (it happens a lot )

I've always adopted adults, I take it slow with them and try to figure them out while earning their trust. Treats are your best friend in the beginning.
Your heart will guide you the rest of the way.
I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, good for you. 

I agree with Joyce, good having Boomer meet this boy where he is which is a neutral setting and also agree with her advice about taking them for a walk prior to bringing him into your house. 

He may adjust right away, if not, it might take a few days even up to two weeks. 

Both of my dogs were adopted at the age of two-my girl had never been in a house before and wasn't house trained. Worked with her for a few days, took a full week before she stopped having accidents in the house which was only two. My boy fit in right away as if he'd always belonged, he didn't need any time to adjust at all. 

Each dog is different, so you'll want to take each day as it comes. You may see this boy settle in right away or it may take some time before he relaxes and feels like he's home. 

There's a lot to be said for adopting an older dog or a young adult, you pretty much know what you're getting. You may have some things you want to work on or some training you want to do with them. You are past the puppy stage, usually house breaking, and destructive stage, all you have to do is enjoy them and have fun.

Be sure to give them each their own one on one time with you and you might want to feed them seperately the first few days to be sure there is no food agression problems. 

Hope the meeting goes well, looking forward to seeing pictures of him and hearing all about him. 

Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopting another dog*

So glad you are taking Boomer to meet him. I bet they will love one another.
Will there be a fenced place there that they can meet one another and run around a bit?
We've always adopted Adults, between 16 months and 2 or 3 years old and it's always worked beautifully!!
One time we adopted a female Samoyed, 2-3 years old, and our Gizmo didn't meet her until we brought her home and introduced them on our front lawn. In all cases, our dogs just loved one another.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Well folks... It unfortunately didn't go well. The big guy (he was a st. bernard/shepherd mix) was not very keen on making friends. My boomie is a sweet pea, love muffin. He loves all living things (and non-living) and he was so excited when he saw a new friend. They began the sniffing game and immediately the big guy tried to take his head off. I will not risk my boomer's safety or anyone else in the house for that matter. I am pretty heart broken about it. I've never taken the leap and even considered giving a homeless dog a new lease on life (selfish I know). I suppose we will find boomer the right kind of brother/sister one day. It's not a big hurry, this guys face just leapt out at me and I wanted to save him. But I were certainly take any advice for we may continue the search!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

aww sorry, but thanks for trying. You just never know which dogs will like each other. Don't give up..your dog is out there looking for you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work out. You have to do what is best for you and Boomer, that special dog is out there for you both.


----------

